# ruger rifles



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

hi guys im a ruger man through and through my questions is has anybody tried the new hawkeye model?? im going to buy a.308 and i can still find some mark 2s if i look just wondering if the hawkeye is performing better with the new triggers thanks tabes


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I have one in 270 andf it is [email protected] Go for it.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

VBG how's the new LC6 trigger?I hear they come in around 5lb pull and aren't adjustable.My M-77 is the old tang safety version and has a pretty good trigger/light pull.I'm seriously considering a Hawkeye in stainless/black stock chambered in either .270 or .280.Either that or a Rem 700 same cal/configuration.As much as I'd like to get TC's Icon I decided not to spend that much.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

The LC6 is very pleasing. It is alot better than the originals. It is about 5, but it is very smooth and crisp, wich I think is just as important. I personally don't change the trigger on most guns, but have heard that the LC6 can be changed easily.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

No problem. :beer:


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

if you want something with an adjustable trigger that is very smooth get a tikka. mine is adjustable from 2-5 or 7 pounds and it is awesome. way better than the accutrigger.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Own 3 Mk II never had an issue with the triggers, mine are fine and break clean. I own 8 custom rifles so I know how a trigger should feel and as I said no problem with my MK II triggers which are just fine. Ruger for the money is hard to beat.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

beartooth my thoughts exactely mauser action and rings that hold zero for the money they are the best rifle in my opinion plus you get a walnut stock


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Or on the Hawkeye's that Hogue, which is very nice also.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> if you want something with an adjustable trigger that is very smooth get a tikka. mine is adjustable from 2-5 or 7 pounds and it is awesome. way better than the accutrigger.


Have you ever shot a rifle with the accutrigger? I have 4 and those triggers are quite a bit better than the 3 Tikkas I have shot.

My bro in law who owns both says the accutrigger is better than his t3 trigger also.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

laite319 said:


> > if you want something with an adjustable trigger that is very smooth get a tikka. mine is adjustable from 2-5 or 7 pounds and it is awesome. way better than the accutrigger.
> 
> 
> Have you ever shot a rifle with the accutrigger? I have 4 and those triggers are quite a bit better than the 3 Tikkas I have shot.
> ...


Accutrigger is better, I own a Tikka in 7mm Rem mag and a 7mmSTW in a Savage and the Savage has a better trigger and is a more accurate rifle.


----------

